# Introducing the bite sleeve to Neeco



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

We had a fun morning messing with the bits sleeve. I think we will try it again!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWww what a cutie having so much fun! Neeco's gonna be a natural!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> AWww what a cutie having so much fun! Neeco's gonna be a natural!


Well, I don't know about the natural part, lol! It took a lot of encouragement for him to tug and bite. He kept looking at me like "is it okay to be rough" It was fun though and something different for him to try. We are going to give it another try only this time with some of the dogs that are used to doing it. I am hoping once he sees others participate, it will click.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy! Do you have a tug roll you can use to get him more into the game before you use the sleeve? That might help a bit.


----------

